

What will you get your Girlfriend/wife for Christmas? - gmenard

I am looking for Christmas gift ideas for my girlfriend. She is not tech&#x2F;hacker, I&#x27;d like something original. Do you have any idea?
======
dredwerker
I know what I am getting the wife but I don't know about the girlfriend yet:)

------
user123456789
A baby ???

~~~
gmenard
Even via FedEx, it is pretty impossible :)

~~~
ctdonath
Amazon Prime Air?

